

Cyborg Unplug detects and kicks devices from wireless networks - skennedy
https://plugunplug.net/

======
FreakyT
They seem to contradict their own statement of purpose in their FAQ. First,
they imply that the primary use would be for your own wireless network:

> "It is perfectly legal to block any device you choose from a wireless
> network you own and/or administer. "

...but then change gears and imply that the real use is to plug it in at
coffee shops and the like:

> "Cyborg Unplug isn't designed for use in those cases where there is already
> strict control over who uses the local wireless network. Rather, it's for
> those with networks used by many people (school, office, library, bar, cafe)
> that either give out the password or provide an open network."

As much as I like privacy, this seems less focused on personal protection and
more on imposing your own will on other people's public networks because of
your dislike for other people's taste in devices.

~~~
icebraining
I read that as, this is not for network owners who already require
authentication to access their networks, but for networks owners who run open
APs.

I don't see the implication that this is for non-owners.

~~~
FreakyT
That thought did occur to me -- but it seems like that could be better
achieved simply by reconfiguring your AP as opposed to introducing a new
device entirely.

~~~
icebraining
An AP won't have a checkbox to kick out a Google Glass device, nor will it
auto-update the list of such devices.

Essentially, this is a plug-and-play solution to the problem of:

(1) having to learn about what distinguishes these devices (when most AP
owners don't know what a MAC is)

(2) having to understand if and how their AP allows to ban those devices (I'm
assuming they ban based on a MAC prefix, which many APs won't allow you to
ban, only full addresses) and

(3) keep up to date with new devices.

There is plenty of money to be made from people who have more money than time
and interest to learn how to solve these small problems.

------
anExcitedBeast
This just blocks MAC address OUI's, which are easily spoofed. And it looks
like it only applies to open networks. There's virtually no real use case.

------
ParvusPonte
I don't recommend buying this. Invest time into understanding and securing
your local network, and hire capable admins if you manage an
office/institution.

Even they note the device is useless on networks with tight security, leaving
the "all out" mode it's only viable purpose, and I can't imagine blocking
(targeted de-auth attacking) devices you don't own on a network you don't
manage being legal in _any_ jurisdiction.

The reasoning behind blocking certain spy-like wifi devices is in my opinion
flawed. You simply cannot reach the result marketed here without jamming
cellphones as well, so in reality how is this any different, more appropriate
or more legal? It's not.

Seems like some people are absolutely desperate to make the cheap Chinese
routers + openWRT combo a profitable product. Someone has a stock they need to
burn? From a previous failed attempt maybe?

------
4ndr3vv
Use case seems somewhat flawed..

"HI THERE! IM A HOVERING DRONE, SENT TO SPY ON YOU - CAN I CONNECT TO YOUR
INTERNETS?"

~~~
PeterisP
OK, YOU BLOCKED MY WIFI, I'LL HAVE TO DELIVER THE DATA ON A MEMORY STICK. DO
YOU HAVE A SPARE SOCKET WHERE I CAN RECHARGE TO FLY BACK TO MY OVERLORDS ?"

~~~
Rantenki
Because they can afford an autonomous drone, but can't spring for a 15 gram
cellular data module? [https://shop-
america.u-blox.com/en/usd/3~211~AMERICAS/Cellul...](https://shop-
america.u-blox.com/en/usd/3~211~AMERICAS/Cellular-modules/UMTS-
HSPA-%28WCDMA%29/LISA-U2-Series) :)

------
mox1
I wonder how long before they (or a Business using their product) get a chat
from the FCC.

[http://fortune.com/2014/10/03/marriott-settles-complaint-
tha...](http://fortune.com/2014/10/03/marriott-settles-complaint-that-it-
blocked-guest-wi-fi-hotspots/)

~~~
icebraining
That's a different situation, though; Marriott was blocking people from
accessing _other_ networks, not their own.

------
omh
This seems like it would be much easier as a feature on your router/access
point.

Their description suggests that it's just using a blacklist of MAC addresses
so it would be pretty easy to add to something like OpenWRT or a captive
portal.

~~~
icebraining
For that, you'd need to replace your current router(s)/AP(s), which is
configured by the kid down the block which is now at university and can't help
you configure the new one, or by the ISP that blocks your access, or by the
franchise IT people who administer it centrally, etc.

This is the kind of stuff that allows "muggles" to do stuff without having to
be bothered calling an IT person. I'm not a fan (I can foresee many wasted
hours of IT professionals trying to debug a network that's "working funny"
because the owner plugged one of these without telling anyone), but I can see
it being popular among small business owners.

------
Privatoria
There is a lot of solutions to save tour devices from wireless networks like
Secure VPN, for example

